
Ask HN: What are some resources for sharpening my EDA skills? - the_datas
Over the past few months I&#x27;ve learned that exploratory data analysis and data wrangling skills are essential for doing quality data science work. Unfortunately, I am not sure <i>how</i> I can improve my skills in order to perform the art well. What are some resources that can significantly improve my skills?
======
sebg
A few steps:

1) Find examples where people have gone through the analysis already. Blogs
and books help.

2) First read the whole process from start to finish and then replicate what
they did line by line.

3) Write extensive notes on why each line is necessary.

4) After you've done about 20-30 of these, level up into not reading the whole
process. Just start at line one like they did and try to guess what should be
done next. This allows you to check your thought process against someone
else's thought process.

5) Do about another 20-30 of the #4 steps.

The reason you want to do the above is that a) it'll teach you how others
people think about EDA, b) it'll force you to explain to yourself why people
did what they did, c) you can wrote through already written out solutions, and
d) once you get to steps 4 and 5, it allows you to see what has sunk in and
what you're forgetting.

